# Kobe Bryant



## TinKnocker (Jan 26, 2020)

Allegedly dead in a helicopter crash.


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2020)

Is that the crash in Calif I read about a few minutes ago??


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 26, 2020)

Flash said:


> Is that the crash in Calif I read about a few minutes ago??


indeed


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 26, 2020)

Its true...4 others died also


----------



## oops1 (Jan 26, 2020)

I heard it but couldn’t find it on Fox..figured I’d check here and sure enough. Sad news


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2020)

Terrible news


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2020)

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/california-helicopter-crash-calabasas-brush-fire-fatalities-reported

Prayers to his family!
Awesome basketball player!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2020)

oops1 said:


> I heard it but couldn’t find it on Fox..figured I’d check here and sure enough. Sad news


Just posted it!?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2020)

Dang. Sounds like his children were on board with him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. Sounds like his children were on board with him.


Or not thank goodness.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 26, 2020)

One of the greatest to play the game. Really sad to hear this news.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 26, 2020)

Dang


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 26, 2020)

That's terrible.


----------



## James12 (Jan 26, 2020)

Very tragic.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 26, 2020)

Koby was elite.
Terrible news.
I didn’t know he flew his own copter.
Witnesses said they heard the engine sputtering. Not much could be done in that situation.
Sad.


----------



## antharper (Jan 26, 2020)

I just heard same thing , didn’t confirm who else was with him , said his wife wasn’t , seemed like a great professional athlete , unlike a lot of them , article I read said he had 4 kids with one being a newborn


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2020)

Wow! Horrible! Prayers sent! He seemed to be a class act.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2020)

He was one of the the GOAT s.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 26, 2020)

Just read it.
This is just unthinkable right now.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 26, 2020)

Sad news. Looks like his 13 year old daughter was with him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2020)

Arrow3 said:


> Sad news. Looks like his 13 year old daughter was with him.


Yep. so sad.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2020)

Kobe and his daughter that was killed she was 13.



Sad, Sad Day!
Prayers!


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 26, 2020)

Just read his daughter died as well. Terrible


----------



## James12 (Jan 26, 2020)

Man life is precious.  That’s devastating.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Sad news, James just surpassed him as the all time leading scorer,,,,terrible,daughter too,,,,


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2020)

Just read that her teammate and her parent were the others on board.
They were going to a basketball game!


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 26, 2020)

13 years old......


----------



## MissouriBoy (Jan 26, 2020)

Sad. I’ll never forget the night he scored 81 points in one game.


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 26, 2020)

One of my favorite players to watch when I watched the NBA. A true professional athlete. Sad .


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 26, 2020)

Now saying 9 on board.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2020)

lagrangedave said:


> Now saying 9 on board.



Good lord


----------



## Horns (Jan 26, 2020)

Absolutely terrible. Kobe was a great ambassador for the NBA


----------



## oops1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Wow..can’t imagine what his wife and other kids are going through. Not to mention the others on board. Prayers sent .


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2020)

lagrangedave said:


> Now saying 9 on board.


Just heard that as well it just keeps getting worse!

Prayers


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 26, 2020)

Terribly sad news.  It has gone far beyond a world wide sports tragedy into a major family tragedy.  Multiple families at that.

I am reminded of a clip I saw the other day where some reporter asked Lebron James a question about his future plans if/when his 9th grade son gets drafted into the NBA. 

Lebron gave a great high school parent's answer without overly berating the guy.  I'm sure the reporter realized "I just asked a very dumb question" afterwards.  And I feel triple sorry for the reporter after today's events.  He will probably never forget today.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 26, 2020)

Friend was out with his kid this morning, practicing some sport or other.

They heard the EMS crews flying/driving to the crash site. He said within an hour of the news, people were trying to walk up to where the crash occurred. People are weird sometimes.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 27, 2020)

Was never a huge basketball fan, but growing up you couldn’t help but be a lakers Kobe/Shaq fan. Guy was unbelievable. Always seemed respectable and never seemed extremely flashy like many other athletes.

If there was a sports book for that era, he’d be on the cover. Right next to Emmit Smith
Derek Jeter
Tiger Woods
Barry Bonds.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2020)

brutal


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Jan 27, 2020)

There was seven other souls on board that were lost. Not hearing much about them. Prayers to there families as well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## XD40CHRIS (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you for the post


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 27, 2020)

This is such a tragic event for all the families concerned. They are all in my prayers.

I wouldn't be a professional in the aviation business if I didn't start to ask why and how. The helicopter design has a good safety record, holds 13 people and two pilots. Certified single pilot operation in visual conditions (VFR) and instrument conditions (IFR) if equipped properly. Early signs are the single pilot was in terrain trying to get ATC guidance for clearance while transitioning between IFR to VFR. One pilot trying to navigate and fly the aircraft in trying weather can easily become overwhelmed. Sometimes just because it's legal doesn't make it smart. So very sad for all concerned.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 27, 2020)

flynlow said:


> 41 posts here and only a couple mentions anybody else but Kobe. I'll probably take some heat for this but oh well. Yes, he was an awesome ball player. But to the families of all others involved, they were just as awesome. Let's not forget this is about 9 souls who lost their lives, not just one great ball player and his daughter.
> 
> That being said, I was a fan, but this affected a lot of families besides his. RIP and prayers to _all_ the families.


Sorry, when I created the post, he was the only verified death.......at the time.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 27, 2020)

Saint "Kobe" paid some chick off he raped a few years back. And... Bought his wife a 2 million dollar diamond ring to take him back.

I hate anyone to die or get killed. His soul is no more valuable than anyone else just because he can play pick up ball.

Just Sayin"


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 27, 2020)

XD40CHRIS said:


> There was seven other souls on board that were lost. Not hearing much about them. Prayers to there families as well.


Agreed. None of them were ever accused of rape or cheated on their wives 100+ times. 

Kobe was great on the court. Not so much off the court.


----------



## leroy (Jan 27, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Agreed. None of them were ever accused of rape or cheated on their wives 100+ times.
> 
> Kobe was great on the court. Not so much off the court.



Heard a guy interviewed on fox this morning compare him to pat Tillman and his service for our country and giving his life for it he said he would catch flack for it what he was saying
Said Kobe was also performing a great service by being there taking care of his daughter, involving himself in her activities. So we are suppose to hold him up for doing his job as a parent????? And compare that to someone giving their life for our country. Its tragic especially his daughter but as some said im tired of hearing about him alone and nothing much about the others.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 27, 2020)

leroy said:


> Heard a guy interviewed on fox this morning compare him to pat Tillman and his service for our country and giving his life for it he said he would catch flack for it what he was saying
> Said Kobe was also performing a great service by being there taking care of his daughter, involving himself in her activities. So we are suppose to hold him up for doing his job as a parent????? And compare that to someone giving their life for our country. Its tragic especially his daughter but as some said im tired of hearing about him alone and nothing much about the others.


Yeah, comparing him to Tillman seems a pedestal too high.


----------



## killerv (Jan 27, 2020)

why do folks have to bring up the past? You know dang well it was a gold digger wanting a pay day and she got it. You have no proof of any kind of rape, etc. Young millionaire she was after. He paid his dues and came out a better man for it. He's done more for others that we could ever dream of doing. We wouldn't even be talking about the others if he hadn't been in that helicopter with them.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 27, 2020)

killerv said:


> why do folks have to bring up the past?


If my past looked like his I would want it ignored too.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 27, 2020)

"Accused" being the operative word. Let the man, and everyone else involved, rest in peace.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


According to reports John Altobelli was a college baseball coach??


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2020)

killerv said:


> why do folks have to bring up the past? You know dang well it was a gold digger wanting a pay day and she got it. You have no proof of any kind of rape, etc. Young millionaire she was after. He paid his dues and came out a better man for it. He's done more for others that we could ever dream of doing. We wouldn't even be talking about the others if he hadn't been in that helicopter with them.


She was a gold digger that would not even testify!
Kobe could have had ANY woman he wanted he didn’t have to rape!
Whether he did it or not I don’t know!

With all that being said he inspired millions of kids to play basketball and along with his beautiful little girl and all the other innocent people on board we SHOULD just leave it in the past!

He leaves behind a wife and his other children the last thing they need at a time like this is people to bash their father!

RIP Kobe and others!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 27, 2020)

flynlow said:


> Excellent point Ruger. I'm not into rotary wing much but I read this is a complex bird _normally_ requiring 2 pilots. This was also one of the 1st questions I had...was there only 1 pilot, and if so, why was he flying VFR with less than minimal visibility? I hope this is not another case of the Havetogetthereitis as we have seen countless times, but regardless the PIC has the ultimate responsibility to say no.
> 
> The cell phone video going around showing it going down appears to be in a spin. At first I thought in was on fire because of the flashing but after seeing it again it may have just been reflection as it spun. Spatial disorientation comes to mind. It'll be interesting to hear the convo between he and ATC, and will likely be a big clue as to the cause. Keep us posted if you are in the loop.



Everything is speculation until the investigation is complete. One fact is the Sheriff's helicopters were grounded due to weather that day.

"The helicopter was operating under "special visual flight rules" (SVFR), according to an air traffic control conversation with the pilot, captured by website LiveATC.net.
An SVFR clearance allows a pilot to fly in weather conditions worse than those allowed for regular visual flight rules (VFR).
Pilots can request SVFR clearance before takeoff or mid-flight, especially if conditions suddenly change, CNN transportation analyst Peter Goelz said.
While SVFR clearance is "pretty normal," he said, "it's not something that's often recommended."
"If you're a pilot, and you're in marginal conditions, or changing conditions that become marginal, you might call air traffic control" to request SVFR, Goelz said.
If granted SVFR clearance, the pilot will typically keep tighter communication with air traffic control.

The Burbank Airport control tower allowed the helicopter to proceed using the special clearance, the audio reveals.
"Maintain special VFR at or below 2,500" the pilot confirmed to the controller.
Later in the flight, the pilot apparently asked for "flight following," a service in which controllers are in regular contract with an aircraft.
The controller told the pilot "you're still too low level for flight following at this time." That could mean the helicopter was too low to be seen on air traffic control radar.
While authorities try to determine what went wrong, investigators are struggling to find clues in difficult conditions.
"It's a logistical nightmare in a sense because the crash site itself is not easily accessible," Los Angeles County Sheriff Alex Villanueva said.
The effort to recover the victims' bodies has started but could take days, given the terrain and the condition of the site, Los Angeles County Chief Medical Examiner Jonathan Lucas said.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jan 27, 2020)

Very sad to hear of anyone losing their life.

But on the topic of his past, draw your own conclusions:

https://www.thedailybeast.com/kobe-...ce-the-accusers-story-and-the-half-confession


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 27, 2020)

flynlow said:


> The cell phone video going around showing it going down appears to be in a spin. At first I thought in was on fire because of the flashing but after seeing it again it may have just been reflection as it spun. Spatial disorientation comes to mind. It'll be interesting to hear the convo between he and ATC, and will likely be a big clue as to the cause. Keep us posted if you are in the loop.


The cell video isn't of the crash. That's from UAE a few years ago.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 27, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> She was a gold digger that would not even testify!
> Kobe could have had ANY woman he wanted he didn’t have to rape!
> Whether he did it or not I don’t know!



Mike Tyson? Michael Jackson?

Having ample resources at your disposal isn't exactly the best defense.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Mike Tyson? Michael Jackson?
> 
> Having ample resources at your disposal isn't exactly the best defense.


Putting Kobe Bryant in the same category with Michael Jackson and Mike Tyson is ridiculous!

Michael Jackson is/was a Perverted Child Molesting FOOL who admitted on National TV that he liked sleeping with kids. He also showed up to Court wearing pajamas one day and the other day looking like Captain Crunch!
Michael Jackson was accused of child molestation twice and had a history of this and built a Neverland theme park to attract children!

Mike Tyson not only was accused of rape but was convicted and sent to jail! He also beat the crap out of Robin Givens (his wife at the time) he showed a pattern of violence thru out his life!

*Kobe Bryant *

*WIKIPEDIA:*
In the summer of 2003, the sheriff's office of Eagle, Colorado, arrested Bryant in connection with an investigation of a sexual assault complaint filed by a 19-year-old hotel employee. Bryant had checked into The Lodge and Spa at Cordillera in Eagle County in advance of undergoing knee surgery nearby. The accuser stated that Bryant raped her in his hotel room the night before Bryant was to have the procedure. Bryant admitted to an adulterous sexual encounter with his accuser but denied her sexual assault allegation.
However, in September 2004, the assault case was dropped by prosecutors after the accuser decided* NOT *to testify at the trial. Afterward, Bryant agreed to apologize to her for the incident.

Statement by Kobe Bryant

_"Although I truly believe this encounter between us was consensual, I recognize now that she did not and does not view this incident the same way I did. After months of reviewing discovery, listening to her attorney, and even her testimony in person, I now understand how she feels that she did not consent to this encounter." _

The accuser filed a separate civil lawsuit against Bryant, which the two sides settled privately.

This was the *ONLY* time he has ever been accused!
19 Year old white girl goes into a hotel room with a 6'6" black man that is RICH and FAMOUS, but i guess she just wanted to talk, right???
And NOBODY in that hotel heard her scream???

He admitted to having sex with her.
I'm not defending him or taking up for him but come on 2+2=4 in my book!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 27, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Putting Kobe Bryant in the same category with Michael Jackson and Mike Tyson is ridiculous!
> 
> Michael Jackson is/was a Perverted Child Molesting FOOL who admitted on National TV that he liked sleeping with kids. He also showed up to Court wearing pajamas one day and the other day looking like Captain Crunch!
> Michael Jackson was accused of child molestation twice and had a history of this and built a Neverland theme park to attract children!
> ...


Yet Jameis was guilty as sin....???


Kobe wasnt a saint but none of us are so let him RIP.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Kobe wasnt a saint but none of us are so let him RIP.


I agree!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 27, 2020)

I am sick of hearing about Kobe.  

Sure, it is terrible that 9 people were killed in an accident, but everyone seems to be concerned about the one who could make a ball fall thru a hoop.  Those others were just as important to their families as he was to his.

Setting Kobe up on a pedestal for the nation to mourn over just seems like a bit much to me.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 27, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Putting Kobe Bryant in the same category with Michael Jackson and Mike Tyson is ridiculous!
> 
> Michael Jackson is/was a Perverted Child Molesting FOOL who admitted on National TV that he liked sleeping with kids. He also showed up to Court wearing pajamas one day and the other day looking like Captain Crunch!
> Michael Jackson was accused of child molestation twice and had a history of this and built a Neverland theme park to attract children!
> ...


Good for him. He successfully bought her off.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Good for him. He successfully bought her off.


If she had a slam dunk case why was she scared to testify???

Perjury is a crime also!
I wonder if this ever crossed her mind:

_A person convicted of *perjury* under federal law may face up to five years in prison and fines. The *punishment for perjury* under state law varies from state to state, but *perjury* is a felony and carries a possible prison *sentence*of at least one year, plus fines and probation._

He give her what she wanted all along MONEY!

People can believe what they want to it doesn’t matter, the man and his little girl are dead along with several others!
He has already stood in judgement before God so I will let HIM decide if he is guilty or not!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 27, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> If my past looked like his I would want it ignored too.



I don’t know about your past. I don’t know you. However, I do doubt your relevant enough to have someone accuse you of rape looking for 30 seconds of fame and a payday. I also find it hard to believe someone like Kobe Bryan would have the need to rape someone. Not saying it’s impossoble, but highly doubtful . 



killerv said:


> why do folks have to bring up the past? You know dang well it was a gold digger wanting a pay day and she got it. You have no proof of any kind of rape, etc. Young millionaire she was after. He paid his dues and came out a better man for it. He's done more for others that we could ever dream of doing. We wouldn't even be talking about the others if he hadn't been in that helicopter with them.



THIS RIGHT HERE. 
In the experiences Iv had with true sexual assault victims, they wanted justice, some even wanted to see the suspect dead. Some acted on and succeeded at that. None seemed like they would have been satisfied with a chunk of money. 

Unfortunately this whole MeToo movement has discredited true victims or sexual assault. And destroyed the reputations of a lot of good people. 

I’m not saying Kobe’s a saint. Or even saying he’s innocent. Just saying that I take sexual assault allegations very lightly without hard concrete evidence with the current trends.


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 27, 2020)

It is a true and tragic event for all those that lost family members. And Kobe is mourned on a global stage because he is probably one of the top 3 players to play the game. But that don’t make it less tragic for the others lost. Nor was it any less tragic for the family of J.D Tippet. Not many know him? But he was the Dallas police officer gunned down by Oswald 46 minutes after killing JFK. Whom history has shown to be less of a Saint than Kobe. Or any less tragic than Dodi Fayed or Henri Paul. Not many know them either. They were also killed in the car wreck that killed Princess Di.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 27, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


That's what I mean.  If Kobe had known somehow a few days in advance this would happen, he would probably he would have said "to heck with the NBA, and professional sports or any sports in general".  Despite what may or may not have occurred in his past.  Along with most other parents, whether they happen to be major sports stars or not.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 28, 2020)

Thoughts & prayers for the families involved in this terrible accident. 

Tragic sad incident with foggy conditions that grounded most helicopters in the area.  Previous day also had serious fog that significantly impacted a golf event in the area. 

Sounds like the competitive media were stumbling over each other hurrying to get incorrect reports out. 



http://www.680thefan.com/2020/01/27/bryants-helicopter-flew-in-fog-that-grounded-other-choppers/ 

*Bryant’s helicopter flew in fog that grounded other choppers*



> Bryant *retired in 2016 as the third-leading scorer in NBA history,* finishing two decades with the Lakers as a prolific shot-maker with a sublime all-around game and a relentless competitive ethic. He held that spot in the league scoring ranks until Saturday night, when the Lakers’ LeBron James passed him for third place during a game in Philadelphia, Bryant’s hometown.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221276426164269056


Kobe Bryant Retweeted:
27-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208869824367083521


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 28, 2020)

NTSB first statements....

https://www.latimes.com/california/...ecomes-focus-of-intense-federal-investigation


----------



## specialk (Jan 28, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I am sick of hearing about Kobe.
> 
> Sure, it is terrible that 9 people were killed in an accident, but everyone seems to be concerned about the one who could make a ball fall thru a hoop.  Those others were just as important to their families as he was to his.
> 
> Setting Kobe up on a pedestal for the nation to mourn over just seems like a bit much to me.



Sorry....but when they bury him you gonna' hear it all over again....


----------



## killerv (Jan 28, 2020)

He was a practicing catholic and attended mass the morning of his death. I assume he has asked for forgiveness his sins. What he did or did not do is behind him. If Jesus can let it go, why can't you? Why do you feel the need to bring up the past after his death? Folks that do this in my experience are miserable and jealous people.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 28, 2020)

Me: I won't mourn an adulterer just because he was good at basketball.

You: YOU'RE JUST JEALOUS!


----------



## Hoss78 (Jan 28, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Me: I won't mourn an adulterer just because he was good at basketball.
> 
> You: YOU'RE JUST JEALOUS!


I don’t think anyone is jealous. Probably just in aww at how perfect you are.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 28, 2020)

Hoss78 said:


> I don’t think anyone is jealous. Probably just in aww at how perfect you are.


Not cheating on your wife with 100+ different women seems like a pretty low bar to set for "perfect".

But okay.


----------



## DannyW (Jan 28, 2020)

Sad to hear for everyone involved. Did I hear correctly that they were going to a basketball PRACTICE? In a helicopter? It's hard for me to get my head wrapped around how rich people live sometimes....

A good friend lives about 5 miles from the crash site. He said he has not seen or read anything about the impeachment hearing since the crash...it's all that has been on the news. The crash sucked all the oxygen out of the room.

Not a NBA fan but will say this...Kobe may have made some mistakes but at least he was not your typical uber-rich professional sports thug.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 28, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> NTSB first statements....
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/california/...ecomes-focus-of-intense-federal-investigation



Good info.  Thanks.



Time = 4:40





*Helicopter Sikorsky crashes north of Los Angeles | Extreme Weather*


> 5,982,371 views
> 
> Jan 26, 2020





> A Sikorsky S-76B Helicopter (N72EX) performing flight from Santa Ana KSNA was transitioning to the west of Van Nuys KVNY along the 101 Freeway in very marginal weather when suddenly crashed in the area of Calabasas. All 9 onboard have reportedly perished - the five-time NBA Champion Kobe Bryant and his daughter were passengers of that flight.










Other helpful info . . .


Matthew 6:14-15 For if you forgive other people when they sin against you, your heavenly Father will also forgive you. 15 But if you do not forgive others their sins, your Father will not forgive your sins.


Galations 6:7-8 Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows. 8 Whoever sows to please their flesh, from the flesh will reap destruction; whoever sows to please the Spirit, from the Spirit will reap eternal life.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 28, 2020)

DannyW said:


> Sad to hear for everyone involved. Did I hear correctly that they were going to a basketball PRACTICE? In a helicopter? It's hard for me to get my head wrapped around how rich people live.



They were going to a basketball tournament for his little girl!

Kobe was worth $600 million he could have flown a private jet if he wanted to!


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Not cheating on your wife with 100+ different women seems like a pretty low bar to set for "perfect".
> 
> But okay.



Where did the 100+ number come from? I've only heard about the one


----------



## 280bst (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm sorry All those people got killed. This just shows how bad this Country is screwed up.


----------



## specialk (Jan 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> Where did the 100+ number come from? I've only heard about the one



it's right there on the world wide web so that means it's a fact......


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2020)

DannyW said:


> Sad to hear for everyone involved. Did I hear correctly that they were going to a basketball PRACTICE? In a helicopter? It's hard for me to get my head wrapped around how rich people live sometimes....




I am a huge BB fan and have followed Kobe since he came to the league, but for some reason I never heard that even when he was playing, he used the copter for commuting to work instead of fighting LA's traffic.  Crazy, but relative to income its probably no different than some of our daily rides.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2020)

I wonder why liberals aren't trashing Kobe like they trashed Neil Gorsuch?
There was NO evidence(other than a 40 year old claim by someone who didn't want Gorsuch on the supreme court) against Roberts and there was evidence against Kobe.

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/jillfilipovic/opinion-remember-all-of-kobe-bryant


			
				buzzfeed said:
			
		

> Kobe initially told the police nothing happened. Then when the police told him they had blood and semen evidence, he said, well, ok, something _did_ happen, but it was consensual.
> The woman had a bruise on her neck. She had genital injuries and vaginal tears consistent with trauma. Her underwear and a T-shirt of Kobe’s were stained with her blood.
> The full weight of Kobe Bryant’s money, power, and influence came down on her. His lawyers suggested she was sexually promiscuous. One psychology professor studied the coverage of the case and found that more than 40% of news stories questioned the truthfulness of the woman’s account; only 7.7% questioned Kobe’s honesty.



My guess on Kobe is the act was consensual at first and then he went for "pay dirt" so to speak. Who knows.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> I am a huge BB fan and have followed Kobe since he came to the league, but for some reason I never heard that even when he was playing, he used the copter for commuting to work instead of fighting LA's traffic.  Crazy, but relative to income its probably no different than some of our daily rides.



Heck, I know several "normal" people who used helicopters. They were all the rage around here before the RE collapse. 
I would never get in one(they are always headed to the scene of the crash), but we used to rent one to look at RE that was out of the immediate area. I had plenty of life insurance on my business partners so I was cool with them going. 

I was told by a helicopter pilot that flew in Vietnam to never fly on a piston engine helicopter.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 28, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I wonder why liberals aren't trashing Kobe like they trashed John Roberts?


You know why.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2020)

I think they should ban helicopters.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 28, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think they should ban helicopters.


If it saves only one life................


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> If it saves only one life................


Entitled rich people... Kobe got what he deserved flying around in a Helicopter why the rest of LA was sitting in bumper to bumper traffic.

We should take their armed security as well. Guns are bad.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think they should ban helicopters.




Ban fog.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2020)

Ban rapists.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Ban rapists.


Ban rich people. Make us all the same.


----------



## transfixer (Jan 28, 2020)

The guy might have been a great guy, and evidently was a great player,  but the coverage given to this shows how messed up and misplaced our society values are in this day and time !   He played Basketball,  he didn't fight for our country,  or serve as a first responder protecting people or saving lives,    its sad he and the others lost their lives,  especially the daughter, as she likely had no say in how she traveled,  but people are acting like this guy was the savior of mankind or something ?    

    There are people that are killed all the time that have done more for our country or mankind in general that never get mentioned in the news !    Our society puts way too much emphasis on sports and players,   we make millionaires out of them because of our buying tickets and merchandise, or watching them on tv,  and then envy them for their fame and fortune .  Most of those players do not deserve the recognition or notoriety they have,  many are not someone we would want to be associated with if we knew what kind of person  they really were .


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 28, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Good for him. He successfully bought her off.


Just curious, do you know the woman that accused him of this ? Sounds like you know the complete story and I'm curious. Or maybe you're the guy that believes someone is guilty until proven innocent. I myself don't have a comment on the rape allegations because I wasn't there and I try to never KNOW for a FACT just because TMZ says it's true


----------



## transfixer (Jan 29, 2020)

flynlow said:


> Tell that to ole mad maxine waters. She wants the whole world to come to a stop to recognize him...and his daughter. And eventually those other people involved but you know...they were'nt special from her district an all like he waa.
> 
> "Celebrated as a king in Los Angeles, Kobe's death is deeply painful for our city and his millions of fans everywhere," Waters said. "For decades, he dazzled generations of fans and aspiring athletes, leaving a legacy as a prolific athlete, devoted husband, loving father and philanthropist that will never be forgotten."
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/ami...-settle-silence-memory-kobe/story?id=68594634



     That woman is ignorant and uneducated, as evidently her supporters are,    Kobe never put his life on the line for his country, or for a total stranger, never saved anyone's life,  never put himself in danger protecting others,  people that do that on a daily basis never get this kind of remembrance when they are killed in the line of duty, or in a tragic accident.   Sorry the guy died,  and the others with him, especially the youngsters,  as their life was just beginning,   but I don't see him as deserving of the kind of admiration he is receiving.   He put his pants on just like we all do,  one leg at a time.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 30, 2020)

Rough & sad for families losing loved ones. 



https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id...here-enough-words-describe-our-pain-right-now 

*Vanessa Bryant: 'There aren't enough words to describe our pain right now'*


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 30, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Rough & sad for families losing loved ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of happiness.......


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2020)

I dont get it. He was a BB player. Maybe a great one, but seeing as I would not watch pro BB if someone paid me, I just dont get it.


----------



## transfixer (Jan 30, 2020)

If it weren't for the NBA many thugs and drug dealers would never make it out of the hood,,,,  so they can buy ridiculously expensive cars instead of stealing them,  and have access to better quality drugs , instead of the junk they sold at the neighborhood BB courts,   and of course access to prettier women,,,   and of course the Kardashian girls,,,,,    all very good reasons I won't watch the NBA. 

    I haven't watched a BB game since I was a kid,,,  and never will again,,,  I didn't know any better back then,,,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2020)

Could yall imagine if we had social media when Elvis or JFK or MLK or Pat Tillman or Princess Di died or when the shuttle blew up killing the crew?  None of these people were perfect, but they all touched millions in their own way.  If we had social media like we do now, we would be seeing the same thing.

This man's life was no better than anyone else's, but the fact that used his platform to touch and inspire millions of people around the globe is why he is getting the coverage.  If a plane went down today that had 100 people on it, but only one of those folks was my mother...I can promise you I would grieve much more so for her than the other 99. She wouldnt be any better than the others, but she would have touched my life in a different way and I would have a connection with her that I didnt have for the others.

You dont have to understand it, dont have to agree with it, dont have to like it, dont have to go along with it, but Kobe Bryant was seen as an inspiration, roll model and friend for a ton of folks (along with a ton of social media bandwagoners) and they are currently grieving.

Not sure why this is difficult for folks to understand.  Even if some of you didnt personally see him as an icon, others did and your opinion or outlook is no better or more important than their opinion or outlook.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 30, 2020)

James 4:12 (KJV)
12 There is one lawgiver, who is able to save and to destroy: who art thou that judgest another?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 30, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Could yall imagine if we had social media when Elvis or JFK or MLK or Pat Tillman or Princess Di died or when the shuttle blew up killing the crew?  None of these people were perfect, but they all touched millions in their own way.  If we had social media like we do now, we would be seeing the same thing.
> 
> This man's life was no better than anyone else's, but the fact that used his platform to touch and inspire millions of people around the globe is why he is getting the coverage.  If a plane went down today that had 100 people on it, but only one of those folks was my mother...I can promise you I would grieve much more so for her than the other 99. She wouldnt be any better than the others, but she would have touched my life in a different way and I would have a connection with her that I didnt have for the others.
> 
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 30, 2020)

Perfectly said Jim!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 30, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I am sick of hearing about Kobe.
> 
> Sure, it is terrible that 9 people were killed in an accident, but everyone seems to be concerned about the one who could make a ball fall thru a hoop.  Those others were just as important to their families as he was to his.
> 
> Setting Kobe up on a pedestal for the nation to mourn over just seems like a bit much to me.



4 days later and it's still all about Kobe.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 30, 2020)

Always hated Kobeas a player (I hate the Lakers) until his last couple of years.  That was when I realized that he was the last of an era.  An era when MEN played basketball.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 30, 2020)

transfixer said:


> If it weren't for the NBA many thugs and drug dealers would never make it out of the hood,,,,  so they can buy ridiculously expensive cars instead of stealing them,  and have access to better quality drugs , instead of the junk they sold at the neighborhood BB courts,   and of course access to prettier women,,,   and of course the Kardashian girls,,,,,    all very good reasons I won't watch the NBA.
> 
> I haven't watched a BB game since I was a kid,,,  and never will again,,,  I didn't know any better back then,,,


I think that the fact that he had wrote best selling children's books, started a recreational center, won an Oscar and several other things made him a little different than the THUGS that you speak of. I wasn't his biggest fan either. Maybe I always look for the good in people and maybe that's a fault of mine


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 30, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> Always hated Kobeas a player (I hate the Lakers) until his last couple of years.  That was when I realized that he was the last of an era.  An era when MEN played basketball.


Well said! One of the reasons why both the NBA and NFL have lost the appeal to an older generation is the watered down version of the leagues. Kobe had the same genes as Jordan and Bird. Fearless and win at all cost. When they knew that driving to the basket was going to lead to hard fouls etc... when teams like the Pistons, Bulls, Celtics and Lakers were going to challenge you the entire game. The game has changed. Same with the NFL. Players like Lambert, Butkus, Lott and many more would be run out of this version of football. The rage now is for "mobile" quarterbacks. Back in the day a mobile QB was a quick trip to injury list.


----------



## specialk (Jan 30, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Could yall imagine if we had social media when Elvis or JFK or MLK or Pat Tillman or Princess Di died or when the shuttle blew up killing the crew?  None of these people were perfect, but they all touched millions in their own way.  If we had social media like we do now, we would be seeing the same thing.
> 
> This man's life was no better than anyone else's, but the fact that used his platform to touch and inspire millions of people around the globe is why he is getting the coverage.  If a plane went down today that had 100 people on it, but only one of those folks was my mother...I can promise you I would grieve much more so for her than the other 99. She wouldnt be any better than the others, but she would have touched my life in a different way and I would have a connection with her that I didnt have for the others.
> 
> ...




kudos JT......i don't watch stick and ball sports no more, culture to me changed in the early 90's and i gave them all up but continued to follow nascar and still go to 4 or 5 major races a year.  my ''hero'' was dale earnhardt and when he died i felt like ''what i'm i gonna do now''......i know what basketball fans and especially kobe fans are feeling even though he has been retired for a few years......


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 30, 2020)

I did read where he & his wife gave millions to charities over the years.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 30, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Looks like a lot of happiness.......



Reckon that family & the other families in the unfortunate crash had happier days in the past with lots of good memories they will have the rest of their lifetimes. More motivation to live life with no regrets & make the most out of each day with those we care about.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 30, 2020)

Lord help


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 30, 2020)

stonecreek said:


> Well said! One of the reasons why both the NBA and NFL have lost the appeal to an older generation is the watered down version of the leagues. Kobe had the same genes as Jordan and Bird. Fearless and win at all cost. When they knew that driving to the basket was going to lead to hard fouls etc... when teams like the Pistons, Bulls, Celtics and Lakers were going to challenge you the entire game. The game has changed. Same with the NFL. Players like Lambert, Butkus, Lott and many more would be run out of this version of football. The rage now is for "mobile" quarterbacks. Back in the day a mobile QB was a quick trip to injury list.


Yep.  That is why Lebron will never surpass Jordan or Kobe.  They would step on their mother's throat to win a regular season game.  Now, the NBA is a "buddy" league.  They are all friends and will stomp their feet and hold their breath until they get to play with their buddy.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 30, 2020)

transfixer said:


> The guy might have been a great guy, and evidently was a great player,  but the coverage given to this shows how messed up and misplaced our society values are in this day and time !   He played Basketball,  he didn't fight for our country,  or serve as a first responder protecting people or saving lives,    its sad he and the others lost their lives,  especially the daughter, as she likely had no say in how she traveled,  but people are acting like this guy was the savior of mankind or something ?
> 
> There are people that are killed all the time that have done more for our country or mankind in general that never get mentioned in the news !    Our society puts way too much emphasis on sports and players,   we make millionaires out of them because of our buying tickets and merchandise, or watching them on tv,  and then envy them for their fame and fortune .  Most of those players do not deserve the recognition or notoriety they have,  many are not someone we would want to be associated with if we knew what kind of person  they really were .



I’m not one to really care about celebrity’s, but to compare celebritys/athletes to first responders and soldiers is like comparing apples to oranges. Nothing alike.

First reaponders don’t do what they do for recognition or for publicity, on the other hand, that is a celebrity’s job. Most first responders like flying under the radar, and want zero publicity I promise.
There are plenty of bad athletes out there, and plenty of good ones. They get paid to be on the big stage. And contrary to what Some believe, sports are pretty important. They do bring a lot of people together. They create tons of jobs. And they do make a difference in a kid growing up. Sports is where a lot of kids learn work ethic. Kids who would otherwise learn it from nowhere else. Athletes may not put their lives on the line, but to a lot of folks they do make a difference. Look at the Yankees after 9/11, the saints after Katrina.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 30, 2020)

transfixer said:


> That woman is ignorant and uneducated, as evidently her supporters are,    Kobe never put his life on the line for his country, or for a total stranger, never saved anyone's life,  never put himself in danger protecting others,  people that do that on a daily basis never get this kind of remembrance when they are killed in the line of duty, or in a tragic accident.   Sorry the guy died,  and the others with him, especially the youngsters,  as their life was just beginning,   but I don't see him as deserving of the kind of admiration he is receiving.   He put his pants on just like we all do,  one leg at a time.



The ones who put their lives on the line every day don’t do it so their funeral can be broadcasted on nbc. They don’t want the camera on their face. They aren’t big fans of interviews, And they could care less of you ever know their name. Iv never seen a president or a preacher put their life on the line, but I’d say they are pretty important too


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 30, 2020)

transfixer said:


> If it weren't for the NBA many thugs and drug dealers would never make it out of the hood,,,,  so they can buy ridiculously expensive cars instead of stealing them,  and have access to better quality drugs , instead of the junk they sold at the neighborhood BB courts,   and of course access to prettier women,,,   and of course the Kardashian girls,,,,,    all very good reasons I won't watch the NBA.
> 
> I haven't watched a BB game since I was a kid,,,  and never will again,,,  I didn't know any better back then,,,



So since the NBA gets kids that would be thugs out of the hood, and gives kids hope that there could be a better life than selling drugs and killing people, you don’t watch BB??? Not sure I get your logic. 

For the record, I haven’t watched a BB game in 15 years


----------



## riprap (Jan 30, 2020)

I was shocked to hear about the accident and I'm sure he had a big connection to LA and the Lakers but I can't see how this is still a national story? I keep up with most sports besides hockey. Kobe is a name that is rarely brought up. When the sports talk shows start debating about the greatest players it usually ends up as a debate between LeBron and Jordan. It's not like he's normally is the spotlight. IMO a bigger national story would have been shaq or Barkley since they are TV more. Usually when i hear Kobe's name, Barkley is ragging Shaq that Kobe carried him in LA.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 30, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I did read where he & his wife gave millions to charities over the years.


He did a lot of things like that!

Post #103 is really how I feel, who are we to judge?
Kobe has already stood in judgement in front of God, only the Good Lord knows where his heart was/is!

I trust God’s judgement not mans!

Wasn’t directed at you buddy!!


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep.  That is why Lebron will never surpass Jordan or Kobe.  They would step on their mother's throat to win a regular season game.  Now, the NBA is a "buddy" league.  They are all friends and will stomp their feet and hold their breath until they get to play with their buddy.


 not to mention that defense is a fur n word to Lebron


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 31, 2020)

News reports include expectations of a Super Bowl Halftime tribute about this incident on the weekend. 



Time = 2:11





*Final Moments Before Kobe Byrant’s Helicopter Crashed*


> Inside Edition
> 
> Jan 29, 2020





> New video shows Kobe Bryant's doomed helicopter just minutes from disaster. You can see the chopper disappear into the clouds. Thirteen minutes later, home security cameras captured the sound of the helicopter passing over this neighborhood and then the moment of impact. The wreckage of the downed helicopter has now been airlifted out of the crash site and transported on the back of a truck for further investigation.





Time = 1:39 





*Vanessa Bryant Pens Tearful Goodbye to Kobe and Gianna*


> Inside Edition
> 
> Jan 30, 2020





> Kobe Bryant’s widow, Vanessa, opened up to the public for the first time on Thursday, just days after her husband and daughter were killed in a helicopter crash. The widow made her Instagram account public and posted a heartfelt and deeply moving statement alongside a family photo: “I’m not sure what our lives hold beyond today and it’s impossible to imagine life without them. But we wake up each day trying to keep pushing because Kobe and our baby girl Gigi are shining on us to light the way.”


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 31, 2020)

Well, what do y’all think ? It didn’t hurt too bad but I had to shave my back


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 31, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> Well, what do y’all think ? It didn’t hurt too bad but I had to shave my back View attachment 1000942




Not even an A for effort on that one


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 31, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> Well, what do y’all think ? It didn’t hurt too bad but I had to shave my back View attachment 1000942



That one middle tooth is awesome


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> Well, what do y’all think ? It didn’t hurt too bad but I had to shave my back View attachment 1000942


I would ask for my money back!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 1, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> Well, what do y’all think ? It didn’t hurt too bad but I had to shave my back View attachment 1000942


Maybe you can out on good behavior soon and show the world your new tat


----------



## specialk (Feb 25, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> Well, what do y’all think ? It didn’t hurt too bad but I had to shave my back View attachment 1000942




Thats sexy stuff right there!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 25, 2020)

So, being rich is what killed him?


----------



## rosewood (Feb 25, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, being rich is what killed him?


I have often wondered how many of the "rich" folks taking private planes or helicopters that crashed were warned not to fly and slipped the pilot some extra cash to do it anyway.  Or the pilot didn't want to tell them no because of their fame etc. Throughout history, there have been a lot of "rich" folks that have died from flying in bad weather.  But then again, they fly a lot more, so their odds definitely go up of having a tragedy.  Who knows.

Rosewood


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2020)

I wonder if his reputation would have been tarnished if his rape case would have been during the “metoo” movement instead of in 2003.

Would he be so celebrated?


----------



## rosewood (Feb 26, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> That one middle tooth is awesome


Braces can't fix that...


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 26, 2020)

Sorry the guy is dead but ain’t no way I’d pay to go to his memorial service.

https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-02-24/how-to-watch-kobe-bryant-memorial


----------



## tgc (Feb 26, 2020)

Who?


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 26, 2020)

Sorry that so many lives were lost but Ive grown tired of hearing about Kobe Bryant. Its been a month of Kobe. God rest his soul but its time to stop memorializing him.


----------

